# HOT DOG !



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

When I was reading the different postings the other night, I noticed someone (sorry, I can't remember your name) had mentioned about the Germans wrapping hot dogs in tortillas with mustard and saurkraut, so it got me to thinking, I'm sure everyone has their own way for making hot dogs, my favorite is just a plain hot dog with cheese, ketchup and mustard. How do you like yours ?.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Ahh..
Nothing quite as wonderful as pigs' lips and ears. (and assorted other scraps and body parts)

I traditionally eat mine at Ikea's whenever I go, as I did last weekend.

I like mine with mustard and relish. It's just one of those things where the less natural it looks the better it tastes..


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Nathans Dogs!!!! Sweet reliah and not that florescent green stuff, spicy mustard (guldens if you got it).


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Same as shroom..But maybe some chopped onion
cc


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

I love a foot-long Dodger-dog w/ salsa and extra pepper sauce.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Gotta be a good kosher one with a good snap when you bite it... a bit of ketchup, a doodle of mustard, some sweet onion and dill relish on a poppyseed bun.


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

Dijon mustard and LOTS of chopped onions.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Ketchup, mustard, lots of onions, and saurkraut!!!! Or with lots of onions and my homemade chili sauce (no beans!!!).


----------



## lorib (Jan 3, 2001)

When my husband and I were dating we stopped at one of those sidewalk vendors for hot dogs. He ordered his plain - just the dog and the bun. I ordered mine with EVERYTHING (ketchup, mustard, relish, kraut). The vendor looked at us in amazement and said "How did you two get together?". We stil laugh at that story, it pretty much sumarizes our personalities!


----------



## 724 (Sep 27, 2000)

With piccalilly relish.


----------



## palmier (Oct 17, 2000)

Yea KC. Only relish, and lots of it!


----------



## theloggg (Sep 28, 1999)

YES CDS! Dodger Dogs are the best. Reminds me of Ron Cey scootin' around the bases, those were the days.

I usually eat them one of two ways (or one of each on hungry days). One with ketchup, mustard and onion. The other with ketchup, mayo and relish.


----------



## bblank (Jan 12, 2001)

I LOVE hot dogs (so much for your impression of a classy, older guy!

Grilled on the WEBBER - just to the point of charred...

OR

Simmered in Budweiser (about the only thing it's good for IMHO - I've got to use that case of 6 oz bottles someone left at a party last summer for something . . .

Then either hugely fresh potato rolls or an equally fresh kaiser.

Usually a brown mustard mix I usually doctor to taske - I like a little kick!

I thought ketsup was illegal???


----------



## lorib (Jan 3, 2001)

I spent my early childhood in the midwest where they put ketchup on EVERYTHING (steak, eggs, anything but their cereal in the morning and maybe some do that too)! The only holdover for me is on the hot dog. I know several people who put hot sauce on everying though - some even carry it in their jacket pocket when they travel in case the food isn't good!


----------



## mofo1 (Oct 15, 2000)

Coney Island chili dogs here in Galesburg. Spicy mustard, chili sauce, and chopped onion washed down with either root beer or strawberry soda. Life is good.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Dora,

What was the name of the hotdog place in providence in the late 70s and 80s? It was in a trailer and open to 2:00am..We used to go there to choe down after concerts at the Ocean State or civic center
cc


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

AWFUL lot of ketchup being used here!

This is against the law when constructing a Chicago Hot Dog, so be sure to stay out of town when doing it this way.

You need to have chopped onions and tomatoes, pickle spears, hot sport peppers, mustard, celery salt, all topped off with poison-green, fermented pickle relish for the politically-correct treat. Kraut is optional but not actually illegal. You must use a steamed bun, though.

The dog itself should be a Vienna all-beef Kosher, with natural skin for the big POP when you bite it.

I don't want to think about the pig ears- I concentrate on the sport peppers. 

Mike


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

AWFUL lot of ketchup being used here!

This is against the law when constructing a Chicago Hot Dog, so be sure to stay out of town when doing it this way.

You need to have chopped onions and tomatoes, pickle spears, hot sport peppers, mustard, celery salt, all topped off with poison-green, fermented pickle relish for the politically-correct treat. Kraut is optional but not actually illegal. You must use a steamed bun, though.

The dog itself should be a Vienna all-beef Kosher, with natural skin for the big POP when you bite it.

I don't want to think about the pig ears- I concentrate on the sport peppers. 

Mike


----------



## bdwillms (Feb 26, 2001)

I like the concept of Hot Dogs,but the meat I consider to be bottom of the line meat.I worked in a meat packing plant for several summers when I was persuing post secondary education.Is there a wiener that looks like real meat, and not ground up emulsion that is smoked?
If anybody cares to answer,and if I can politely ask,why do wieners and prepared sliced meats in general give you so much gas  
Cheese in paticular and dairy in general can be quite flagulence producing foods  
Any suggestions  

[ February 26, 2001: Message edited by: bdwillms ]


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Ketchup, mustard, onions... maybe stick the whole thing in a steamed bun on a bed of fries


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

You can avoid pig lips and other porcine parts by sticking with kosher dogs. IMHO, they taste the best. The only exception I have found is the natural skinned ones from Chermake (this may be a regional brand from Wisconsin). The rest of them seem like salty foam rubber.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I totally agree with MikeLM, in Chicago there's only one way to eat a hotdog and ketchup is NEVER aceptable, YEAK! It's our way or the high way...except if you ask really really nice they might leave the peppers or celery salt off. 

By the way you never boil a dog in beer only Johnsonville Brats go with a beer bath and the grill! Yah hey there!


----------



## nella (Dec 19, 2000)

I like mine charred on the grill with yellow mustard, grilled onions and the nuclear cheez whiz type cheese sauce....


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Thank you, Mezzaluna. I LOVE kosher hot dogs so much that I like them plain on a bun. Can't do the pig lips thing. Does anyone know what is in turkey dogs?


----------



## campchef (Jan 5, 2001)

I was actually getting scared reading this post until I got to MIKELM's. I usually don't even put ketchup out when we serve hot dogs. I took some west coast friends to Chicago for a Cub's game and a dog. When we went into the place (Idon't remember which one) and they asked for ketchup, I thought we were going to be asked to leave! I told the guy they were from Frisco, and he relented, BUT NO KETCHUP, EVER. BTW, we only serve Chicago Red Hots made by Ladany's of Chicago, puts Vienna to shame.


----------

